# Euro Car Parts ONLY deals (inc. Carparts4less)



## shine247

Because ECP have so many offers and codes albeit with regular price changes I thought it may be a good idea to keep them on one thread which we can all add to and check ongoing. It seems appropriate to include Carparts4less also.

Here is a purchase I just made. Aquacoat for £10.17 with code BLACKCLOUD71.
I intend to use it around wheels in place of Wetcoat this winter.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Order placed....

Good job the offer isn't on the majority of tools as I was on a spending spree otherwise!


----------



## LeeH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeH

BLACKCLOUD71 does not work for me. But still cheap at ECP










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RIKO_RX8

Good deals


----------



## sean ryan

Carparts4Less Have 20% Off Use Code "Black20"

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/


----------



## LeeH

That brings BSD to 6.14 delivered!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shine247

LeeH said:


> That brings BSD to 6.14 delivered!!!!!!










Are Back


----------



## LewisChadwick7

shine247 said:


> Are Back




I remember when it used to be under £6 until they started to get greedy :doublesho


----------



## shine247

Do you like Tripple 500ml. It's a nice Polish for £7.77 :doublesho


----------



## LeeH

Is it Pink AG SRP like Thrice?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shine247

LeeH said:


> Is it Pink AG SRP like Thrice?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It will have to be good to beat SRP, I have never used it but at that price I will give it a go. I prefer sealants really but perhaps under Illusion in summer if I go back to it. Tough prep has been good.


----------



## davies20

Needed some service bits for the motor & whilst ordering thought it would be rude not to order some AF Aqua Coat!


----------



## ah234

shine247 said:


> Do you like Tripple 500ml. It's a nice Polish for £7.77 :doublesho


Ordered this! Seems like a great deal. Haven't got tons of time to go around cars this winter should make it an easy job with a nice wax to top it off


----------



## Andyblue

17.5% off @ CP4L today ? tomorrow as well, although they did have 20% off on Friday...


----------



## LeeH

shine247 said:


> It will have to be good to beat SRP, I have never used it but at that price I will give it a go. I prefer sealants really but perhaps under Illusion in summer if I go back to it. Tough prep has been good.


I've just got a sneaky feeling that it could be rebottled SRP and EGP like Auto Allure Thrice and Toughseal.

Which are both great btw...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davies20

LeeH said:


> I've just got a sneaky feeling that it could be rebottled SRP and EGP like Auto Allure Thrice and Toughseal.
> 
> Which are both great btw...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Say what?!! Ive got some toughseal yet to use, however, AG EGP is my most dislike product ever!


----------



## LeeH

Give it a sniff and peak in a clear bottle.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stse88

LeeH said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Just tried some today and really impressed, so just ordered some with the discount :thumb:

Arrghhh... this place cost me money for stocking up :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

davies20 said:


> Say what?!! Ive got some toughseal yet to use, however, AG EGP is my most dislike product ever!


AA Toughseal is good stuff and I really liked mine - very easy to use and gave great results


----------



## davies20

Andyblue said:


> AA Toughseal is good stuff and I really liked mine - very easy to use and gave great results


I haven't used it yet. But I have a massive hate for EGP just one product I have never got on with!


----------



## LeeH

davies20 said:


> I haven't used it yet. But I have a massive hate for EGP just one product I have never got on with!


Throw the toughseal in the bin then.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ah234

LeeH said:


> Throw the toughseal in the bin then.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Let's not make assumptions because they are unlikely to be the same product. I doubt autoglym actually make for other brands as a chemical manufacturer. AF products have little similarity to autoglym products... for example SRP is a white liquid that hazes against triple which applies more like a cream and doesn't haze as much.


----------



## davies20

LeeH said:


> Throw the toughseal in the bin then.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


:lol:

Comment of the year there pal :thumb:


----------



## LeeH

I've had all 4 side both side by side....I'm pretty certain they are the same. 

I'm talking about Thrice and Toughseal/ SRP EGP. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 20vKarlos

Gents....

5 Litres of AF Avalanche is £17.97 delivered on ECP website!!!


----------



## ShiningWit

How come in the screen shots on here the Sonax BSD is showing as £7.68, then £6 odd after the code, yet when I go on the site the BSD is £11.49? Eurocarparts this is.


----------



## shine247

ShiningWit said:


> How come in the screen shots on here the Sonax BSD is showing as £7.68, then £6 odd after the code, yet when I go on the site the BSD is £11.49? Eurocarparts this is.


You should go ro carparts4less 

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549992160&0&cc5_761


----------



## macca666

^^^^

Exactly this the screenshot is from carparts4less not ECP.

Discount code SALE16 will give 16% off taking it down to 6.45 :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

davies20 said:


> I haven't used it yet. But I have a massive hate for EGP just one product I have never got on with!


It's not the same as EGP, very easy to use and remove and if you don't like it, let me know and I'll have it off you :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

I couldn’t find any car cleaning products on CarParts4Less LTD site. 

I’m not sure why but I looked through every drop down menu and tried the search tool for different product names, only to get “Product not found”


----------



## LeeH

Find what you want on ECP and copy the product code over.


----------



## Andyblue

LeeH said:


> Find what you want on ECP and copy the product code over.


Yes, this is what I do


----------



## ShiningWit

shine247 said:


> You should go ro carparts4less
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549992160&0&cc5_761


Awesome! And to buy it, do they deliver or do I go and collect it somewhere after reserving it? e.g. Eurocarparts?
:newbie:

Thanks


----------



## LeeH

Either. Delivery is normally free. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShiningWit

LeeH said:


> Either. Delivery is normally free.


Hmm have just gone through the checkout process for the Sonax BSD and only options coming up are UK delivery or international delivery. Free delivery UK though it looks like, so just means waiting a bit longer for it.


----------



## shine247

ShiningWit said:


> Hmm have just gone through the checkout process for the Sonax BSD and only options coming up are UK delivery or international delivery. Free delivery UK though it looks like, so just means waiting a bit longer for it.


The free delivery is normally good, occasionally have to wait a bit if something is on order to them but good service and always well packed, liquids sealed in bags etc.


----------



## Danjc

Mitch8 said:


> Nice find :thumb:


Just the 19 posts today, can't imagine why :wave:


----------



## macca666

Danjc said:


> Just the 19 posts today, can't imagine why :wave:


And surprisingly last post prior to today was November 2016, before that December 2015 and before that December 2013 :wall:

Anyone else notice a pattern :lol:


----------



## Danjc

macca666 said:


> And surprisingly last post prior to today was November 2016, before that December 2015 and before that December 2013 :wall:
> 
> Anyone else notice a pattern :lol:


Lol I spotted that to :lol:


----------



## Wilco

There should be a thread started welcoming our annual visitors:wave::wave:


----------



## jenks

Let's call them Santa's little helpers. After all elves only appear at Christmas when gifts are about!


----------



## Wilco

jenks said:


> Let's call them Santa's little helpers. After all elves only appear at Christmas when gifts are about!


Genuine lol:lol:


----------



## weedougall78

Got this in an email from ECP this morning, might be useful for a beginner I reckon.

I think I'll put it on my Xmas list


----------



## LeeH

Always check cp4l!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shine247

You will have to be fast here as this ends at 9pm

It may help someone, I have found their prices OK in the past, depends on what you want.


----------



## shine247

Some smaller Meguiars products discounted and by using code SAVE33 for the usual further drop they work out reasonably less than elsewhere. I have found the QD, although the original formula, to be very good, especially on red! Have a sift through, there are several more, tyre shine would be £6.69 alone.

CODE NOW XMAS17


----------



## super_cds

just had some auto finesse aqua and a bits leaked in to the bag 
also no spray head :wall:


----------



## LeeH

Free postage as normal.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wilco

Why be a forum sponsor huh?


----------



## gatecrasher3

Wilco said:


> Why be a forum sponsor huh?


I get it, but by the same token if theres a cheaper price at the likes of Euro why pay over the odds?


----------



## LeeH

I’m not making somebody else rich because they pay to advertise on a public forum. 

I use the traders on here a lot, but not at my expense. 

Back on topic....it’s a cracking deal for a decon day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## macca666

gatecrasher3 said:


> I get it, but by the same token if theres a cheaper price at the likes of Euro why pay over the odds?





LeeH said:


> I'm not making somebody else rich because they pay to advertise on a public forum.
> 
> I use the traders on here a lot, but not at my expense.
> 
> Back on topic....it's a cracking deal for a decon day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm with Wilco on this sponsors pay money for a reason on this forum one of them being I assume advertising etc so if companies can be advertised without making payment then why should the sponsors pay meaning potentially the forum couldn't be run efficiently??

I get we all like a bargain and don't want to pay over the odds and if someone posts a deal of the day type thread or responds to someone looking for a different product then IMO this is different to basically this thread which is dedicated to ECP/ CP4Less listing any item they have effectively sale at what the poster thinks is a good deal.

Mods remove posts from the showroom etc where they find advertising for non sponsors so I'm thinking this could be a similar type thread???

As I say I agree we don't want to pay over the odds for products and price will always be a major consideration though not the be all end all as customer service plays a big part but that said I'll do my own research both in and outwith the forum to find what suits me :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Well put Macca. Let's not forget the forum sponsors have just donated £100s in Christmas draw prizes too. If I had paid to advertise on here I'd be a little miffed if a competitor was getting advertising for free especially when selling similar products.

If they were to contribute and their offers go in the official discount thread then that would be grand, as it stands I don't think it's fair to be honest. 

Just to add I get ecp offers emailed to me, I'm not against the company at all and use them quite often.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Where would this forum be without the sponsors. Closed that's where.


----------



## steve_07

Yes i agree, the odd post or mega deal not a dedicated thread.

without the forum and members like ourselves the sponsors could potentially be closed too don't forget, swings and roundabouts to a point but i agree with the above comments. I buy from sponsors and non sponsors not due to price necessarily but because some manufacturers aren't sponsors.


----------



## Eddmeister

cheekymonkey said:


> Where would this forum be without the sponsors. Closed that's where.


Not exactly true is it? Advertising pays for forums the model of how that's done would just change

And in my opinion this forum is for enthusiasts to talk about detailing and where is best to get products, not pay inflated costs because someone pays for a banner


----------



## LeeH

cheekymonkey said:


> Where would this forum be without the sponsors. Closed that's where.


Nonsense.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fatdazza

LeeH said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Really? How could such a forum continue without advertising revenue?


----------



## Wilco

fatdazza said:


> Really? How could such a forum continue without advertising revenue?


Membership fees.


----------



## ah234

Why don’t we keep this thread on topic?
Opinions aren’t going to change buying habits, I will spend my money where I get the best deal. That’s the whole point if having multiple suppliers and manufacturers that sell products; it’s there business like any to be competitive.

If there is a deal to be had I would like it, none of the people posting deals are associated with ECP so I don’t understand why it would be an issue....almost censorship if it gets deleted.....

If you have nothing good to say just stay quiet whilst the rest of us enjoy


----------



## cheekymonkey

Eddmeister said:


> Not exactly true is it? Advertising pays for forums the model of how that's done would just change
> 
> And in my opinion this forum is for enthusiasts to talk about detailing and where is best to get products, not pay inflated costs because someone pays for a banner


Didn't,t mean to thank this post.

You obviously don't have a clue how this forum is run. Maybe if you want to talk about euro car parts products, get them to set up a forum for you. Won't be any where near as good as this one.


----------



## Moet1974

Firstly it very nice for members that aren’t aware of the deals on detailing products that can be had from Euro or CarParts4Less to be made aware of them. I personally think that most traders that pay subscriptions are in no way threatened by the above. AutoFinesse may be beginning to realise the error of getting into bed with the above as they do have a strict protective policy on their rrp prices. I’d say let them discount Meguiars detailing products and have their bits of Poorboys etc. The big danger is for them to get into the scene properly because they will not only put DW traders out of business but risk the forum itself as it needs vital revenue from sponsors to operate. So should there be a discount thread? Maybe so but ffs don’t send any ideas the way of ECP. Let them do what they do and the current equilibrium is fine! :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

ah234 said:


> Why don't we keep this thread on topic?
> Opinions aren't going to change buying habits, I will spend my money where I get the best deal. That's the whole point if having multiple suppliers and manufacturers that sell products; it's there business like any to be competitive.
> 
> If there is a deal to be had I would like it, none of the people posting deals are associated with ECP so I don't understand why it would be an issue....almost censorship if it gets deleted.....
> 
> If you have nothing good to say just stay quiet whilst the rest of us enjoy


I like anyone love a bargain, I have posted bargains on here myself as a one off.
The problem is this thread isn't about bargains its about products from just one supplier. 
That is advertising for that company yet other company's have to pay for the same privilege.
If you and any others want to talk just about company's not sponsors on here just set up a. Hat group on Facebook.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Wilco said:


> Membership fees.


Wouldn't be cheap either


----------



## Eddmeister

cheekymonkey said:


> Didn't,t mean to thank this post.
> 
> You obviously don't have a clue how this forum is run. Maybe if you want to talk about euro car parts products, get them to set up a forum for you. Won't be any where near as good as this one.


Cheers for the thanks, you obviously have no idea how to work this forum.....

You're coming across not very well here, if the mods don't like the thread they can delete it and if you don't like it you can also stay out of it.


----------



## macca666

I would suggest that this topic is likely to get locked down due to the way it appears to be progressing 

Posters on here are trying to make a point and to be told to stay out of it or as mentioned in an earlier post because there is a difference of opinion "if you have nothing good to say just stay quiet whilst the rest of us enjoy" is pretty poor in my opinion.

There has been valid points in both sides of this argument I for one won't change my mind but that doesn't mean that anyone who disagrees doesn't have amything good to say.

As for the post about thanking by mistake I'm pretty certain quite a lot on here have thanked by mistake I know I have while posting from my phone as the quote and thanks button are next to each other and my fat fingers have a mind if their own :lol:


----------



## ah234

macca666 said:


> I would suggest that this topic is likely to get locked down due to the way it appears to be progressing
> 
> Posters on here are trying to make a point and to be told to stay out of it or as mentioned in an earlier post because there is a difference of opinion "if you have nothing good to say just stay quiet whilst the rest of us enjoy" is pretty poor in my opinion.
> 
> There has been valid points in both sides of this argument I for one won't change my mind but that doesn't mean that anyone who disagrees doesn't have amything good to say.
> 
> As for the post about thanking by mistake I'm pretty certain quite a lot on here have thanked by mistake I know I have while posting from my phone as the quote and thanks button are next to each other and my fat fingers have a mind if their own :lol:


Make your own thread if you want a discussion, no need to hijack someone else's...


----------



## macca666

ah234 said:


> Make your own thread if you want a discussion, no need to hijack someone else's...


Not looking for a discussion thanks thought that was clear just thought I'd post about the narrow mindedness of some posters which you've just clarified with your post.

Hoping we're not going down the Facebook route


----------



## shine247

OK chaps, following on from what Macca666 has said re the topic getting shut down due to the_ way it is progressing_, shall we just accept that some like it, some do not and end it there. I only thought of it because deals are regularly posted for ECP, Amazon, Ebay and others, I did not think it mattered if it was on one thread, ECP are mentioned plenty outside of this thread more or less every day so I don't see it making any big impact on how much business this site sends their way. If this thread is closed, where do you draw the line? I am no fussed at all but if it gets closed lets not have it closed because of arguments because that would not reflect things correctly.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Eddmeister said:


> Cheers for the thanks, you obviously have no idea how to work this forum.....
> 
> You're coming across not very well here, if the mods don't like the thread they can delete it and if you don't like it you can also stay out of it.


Coming across not very well? Coming from the guy who claims sponsors charge us inflated prices because they are sponsors:wall:


----------



## cheekymonkey

macca666 said:


> I would suggest that this topic is likely to get locked down due to the way it appears to be progressing
> 
> Posters on here are trying to make a point and to be told to stay out of it or as mentioned in an earlier post because there is a difference of opinion "if you have nothing good to say just stay quiet whilst the rest of us enjoy" is pretty poor in my opinion.
> 
> There has been valid points in both sides of this argument I for one won't change my mind but that doesn't mean that anyone who disagrees doesn't have amything good to say.
> 
> As for the post about thanking by mistake I'm pretty certain quite a lot on here have thanked by mistake I know I have while posting from my phone as the quote and thanks button are next to each other and my fat fingers have a mind if their own :lol:


Have thanked by mistake many other times before and not said anything. The big difference with this one is the quote about sponsors charging us extra because they are sponsors. That's total rubbish and won't be associated with such a comment.:thumb:


----------



## Moet1974

Can we just call a truce now gents. The *** for tat comments aren’t really helpful to anyone else and end up reflecting badly on you. If the thread continues let’s keep it for good ECP deals. Opinion may be divided on sponsorship status but it’s nice to be made aware of a good bargain. :thumb:


----------



## dave-g

Back on topic, the new sale50 code is a treat, aqua coat for £11ish


----------



## ICBM

dave-g said:


> Back on topic, the new sale50 code is a treat, aqua coat for £11ish


Is this for Eurocarparts? Not detailing, but I need some very expensive brake pads.


----------



## dave-g

Sorry yes it's euros


----------



## LeeH

dave-g said:


> Back on topic, the new sale50 code is a treat, aqua coat for £11ish


I bought some with the Black Friday code. I'm hoping it's as good as Hydro2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shine247

LeeH said:


> I bought some with the Black Friday code. I'm hoping it's as good as Hydro2.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I bought it as in the opening post. Used it on wheels, calipers and front bumper, it's fine, as good the other product I used last and at that price you can use it freely. However, from reviews I have seen, if there are any problems, it is because it has been applied a too heavily so be careful in that respect.

I may get another bottle :thumb:


----------



## Exotica

If it’s as good as Bead juice I’ll be happy.


----------



## shine247

Still available if anyone needs any.


----------



## 46philh

Bugger could have done with some new buckets / gurads but sold out.


----------



## saul

46philh said:


> Bugger could have done with some new buckets / gurads but sold out.


Halford's have the buckets for £9.


----------



## shine247

Ordered BSD at cp4l using code SALE16, £12.90 for the two.

I see they have changed the nozzle (old on the right for those that have never used it). Perhaps the grey will spray a little better. I ordered the two yesterday at 4pm, they arrived today, free delivery, well packed.


----------



## Rayaan

Wipers seem cheaper than anywhere else at the moment with the 50% off (FEB70)

I got some Bosch A980S for the front of the Golf for £16.24 delivered. And 3% cashback from Topcashback as well.


----------



## GaryKinghorn

SALE16 isn't working for me, unless I'm doing something wrong.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jr2007

I think the packers at ECP are struggling at the moment. Ordered front and rear wipers but only the fronts came in the post. After 3 days of complaining they have finally sent out the rear wiper. Luckily for me its only a set of wipers but just check your order thoroughly when it arrives.


----------



## shine247

GaryKinghorn said:


> SALE16 isn't working for me, unless I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


FEB12 works but less discount.


----------



## Radish293

I had an issue with them where the website didn’t work properly so I double ordered but they didn’t send out the second order, which was a strike of luck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles

Are they no longer selling car plan super gloss?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I put a polisher in my basket the other week to see if a code worked (it didn't) and about 10 days later they started to offer me 30% off to complete the transaction.

Might be worth a try if you're not in a rush.


----------



## spyk3d

Also don't forget Topcashback as well. Currently offering 3% on orders from EuroCarParts and CarParts4Less.

I got another £8 on my Discs, pads and fluid onto of the 50% offer currently running.


----------



## shine247

Soapybubbles said:


> Are they no longer selling car plan super gloss?


Yes they are, product No. 553996040

£6.62 at CP4L, cannot seem to find a code for it but still a competitive price. Worth a couple of bottles if you like it. 

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?553996040&0&cc5_1055


----------



## fatdazza

shine247 said:


> Yes they are, product No. 553996040
> 
> £6.62 at CP4L, cannot seem to find a code for it but still a competitive price. Worth a couple of bottles if you like it.
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?553996040&0&cc5_1055


Can anyone tell me how to find cleaning kit on CP4L?

What section is it under as i can never find it.
Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

fatdazza said:


> Can anyone tell me how to find cleaning kit on CP4L?
> 
> What section is it under as i can never find it.
> Thanks:thumb:


Look at Eurocarparts - find the product code and price - add to basket and apply current discount...

Use product code and pop it into CP4L search, find product, add to basket and apply current discount...

Purchase from whichever cheapest


----------



## shine247

fatdazza said:


> Can anyone tell me how to find cleaning kit on CP4L?
> 
> What section is it under as i can never find it.
> Thanks:thumb:


As Andy says and if you cannot find the item on the ECP site when you search, google it along with ECP, that often works.

eg. "brilliant shine detailer eurocarparts" in the search.


----------



## Andyblue

Does look like CP4L has removed the car cleaning products etc from the discount code


----------



## LeeH

The code vary every week, some only work on certain ranges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jak kez 187

Code SALE75 is working at the moment, just ordered some sonax BSD after hearing very good things about it on here. 

Price was reduced from £11.49 to £7.70 with free delivery


----------



## LeeH

Also a good time to look at any auto finesse products. Their version of Hydro2 is very good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pyro-son

Andyblue said:


> Look at Eurocarparts - find the product code and price - add to basket and apply current discount...
> 
> Use product code and pop it into CP4L search, find product, add to basket and apply current discount...
> 
> Purchase from whichever cheapest


This and put the product codes into eBay as there stores on there are usually cheaper still


----------



## Bigalx

*Carparts4less "PAYDAY16"*

Carparts4less have their payday16 code working on car cleaning - just picked up Poorboys Bold and Bright, Poorboys natural look and Meguiars 5 Gal Bucket £22.81 delivered.


----------



## ShiningWit

Bigalx said:


> Carparts4less have their payday16 code working on car cleaning - just picked up Poorboys Bold and Bright, Poorboys natural look and Meguiars 5 Gal Bucket £22.81 delivered.


how the  did you manage that?

Bold and Bright is £18, Natural look is £18 and the bucket is £13.50 so thats £49.50 before P&P!!

(those prices on ECP mind - penny drops)
on CP4L:
Bucket £8
Bold n B £9.58
N.L. £9.58

£27 odd, thats some saving even before the discount!


----------



## ShiningWit

Question: Apart from Poorboys and Sonax, what other "premium" detailing brands do ECP/CP4L support? 
Thanks


----------



## Bigalx

They have a mix really - most of the autofinesse stuff. Chemical Guys they have some stuff and Poorboys as well. There are other brands doted around smartwax is one of the pricier ones they seem to have but I saved quite a bit using carparts4less.


----------



## pxr5

5l Tutti Fruity screen wash for £2.31 before any discounts applied (May12 or May15 work at the mo). Shows as £10 on ECP.

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...6fbKDzT8P4-5t_eFheIO90omW-eU6pDxoCTxUQAvD_BwE

Just got 2 and 2 BSDs for a snip, delivered.


----------



## .Griff.

ShiningWit said:


> Question: Apart from Poorboys and Sonax, what other "premium" detailing brands do ECP/CP4L support?
> Thanks


I've seen a lot of Poorboys, Chemical Guys and Auto Finesse stuff on there HOWEVER at largely inflated prices to compensate for the never-ending sale(s).


----------



## alfajim

That screen wash was so cheap I couldn't say no.


----------



## LeeH

Just got 3 with the discount for 5.89 delivered!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bidderman1969

Gotta try this for the price

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?553996040&0&cc5_1055


----------



## MDC250

bidderman1969 said:


> Gotta try this for the price
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?553996040&0&cc5_1055


Last 12 months


----------



## bidderman1969

MDC250 said:


> Last 12 months




Just saying like

:lol:


----------



## LeeH

None of the codes work for that one unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johnsy

LeeH said:


> None of the codes work for that one unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Try May15 on CPL for 15% discount


----------



## pajd

.Griff. said:


> I've seen a lot of Poorboys, Chemical Guys and Auto Finesse stuff on there HOWEVER at largely inflated prices to compensate for the never-ending sale(s).


Yeap. AF is a couple of pound more expensive than anywhere else


----------



## Johnsy

ECP su37off


----------



## alfajim

Ordered 16th came 18th. They can't be making any money on that.


----------



## percymon

pxr5 said:


> 5l Tutti Fruity screen wash for £2.31 before any discounts applied (May12 or May15 work at the mo). Shows as £10 on ECP.
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...6fbKDzT8P4-5t_eFheIO90omW-eU6pDxoCTxUQAvD_BwE


I've got two on the way too, added some Sonax tyre shine to my order to give it a go.


----------



## wayne451

Anyone know any live codes for CP4L?


----------



## sean ryan

wayne451 said:


> Anyone know any live codes for CP4L?


12off :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

wayne451 said:


> Anyone know any live codes for CP4L?


Put stuff in your basket then leave the site. You'll get an email a few hours later asking if you've forgotten something. There'll be a discount code to use to finish your transaction.


----------



## WannaBd

*Finding Car care gear on Car parts for less ?!*

Does anyone know how to search for car care products on car parts for less? As I only seem to stumble across them via Google searches


----------



## Andyblue

WannaBd said:


> Does anyone know how to search for car care products on car parts for less? As I only seem to stumble across them via Google searches


Search for the part you're after on ECP (Euro Car Parts), copy the product code from ECP and paste into search on CP4L site - and away you go


----------



## Turnspleen

MDC250 said:


> Last 12 months


Have you tried it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannnylee

12OFF cp4l at the moment for you guessed it.... 12%off 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Just got 12% off some Megs Ultimate Detailing Spray with that code


----------



## WannaBd

Andyblue said:


> Search for the part you're after on ECP (Euro Car Parts), copy the product code from ECP and paste into search on CP4L site - and away you go


Well thanks Andyblue that's how to do it. I did also find a car care blog on col that listed products.


----------



## Andyblue

WannaBd said:


> Well thanks Andyblue that's how to do it. I did also find a car care blog on col that listed products.


No problem mate :thumb:


----------

